# Previo con transistor



## jubiloso (Sep 4, 2010)

Hola a todos, quiero hacer una consulta de una pega que tengo y es la siguiente: 
 Quiero hacer un previo (de un solo transistor)  para sonido (de 20  a  20KHz aprox), con una ganancia de 2  ó  3, me explico,
De la salida del altavoz (del polo vivo) saco una resistencia de 10K  a  15K +/-  y  conectarla a éste transistor para que a la salida amplifique por ejemplo 2 veces,  (no se que volumen sale del altavoz  a un volumen de música normal),  si sale mucho puede saturar el transistor  ó  distorsionar, en éste caso siempre se puede subir de valor la resistencia de entrada (la que viene del altavoz),  rogaría POR FAVOR que el que conteste dibujara el esquema con los valores,  ya que de fórmulas no tengo ni idea ni las entiendo,  en espera de noticias y dando las GRACIAS por adelantado,  saludo a todos los foreros con mis mejores saludos.

P.D.
La salida de este transistor tiene que ser por el Emisor,  (para que la señal no salga invertida)


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2010)

Con un seguidor de emisor no vas a tener nunca amplificación. Simplemente seguís la tensión de lo que entra por la base.

¿Para qué querés hacer esto del transistor? ¿Cuál es el objetivo de tu diseño?


Saludos


----------



## jubiloso (Sep 5, 2010)

Hola cacho, gracias por responder, por partes:
--decía salida por emisor para no invertir la fase, pero como parece ser (según me dices) que no amplifica, no queda otro remedio que hacerlo con salida por Colector,  (se podría hacer con un C.I. , pero no quiero que sea así)
--la finalidad de este preamplif. es para darle mas "caña"  a un organo de luces.
En espera de tu respuesta recibe un cordial saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2010)

jubiloso dijo:


> --la finalidad de este preamplif. es para darle mas "caña"  a un organo de luces.


No sé qué sea exactamente un órgano de luces, pero estimo que se parecerá en algo a un audiorítmico.

Preguntas: ¿Qué tensión y corriente requiere ese aparato para funcionar correctamente y qué tensión y corriente tenés actualmente en la salida del equipo al que querés conectarlo?

Quizá con un TDA2002 o cosa por el estilo te alcance bien...


Saludos


----------



## jubiloso (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola cacho, aunque se le conoce por varios nombres es un audiorritmico,  (aquí en España se le conoce como órgano de luces de tres canales),  en realidad lo quiero poner a la salida de un preamplificador (la salida es de 100mV  a  200mV,  aprox),  por eso te decía que el transistor tiene que amplificar dos  ó  tres veces,  y  a la salida le pondré un potenciometro para regular, (no sea que sature),   el otro caso no hace falta,  ya que la toma es de los altavoces con un condensador y un potenciometro, hay no hay problema de señal,  ya que tiene 70W  por canal.
La alimentación del previo  es de 12V (y para éste transistor también).

Espero que hayas captado la idea,  SALUDOS


----------



## Cacho (Sep 7, 2010)

Dos palabras que te van a gustar y simplificar la vida: Amplificador Operacional.

El más barato que consigas te va a servir para hacer esto que buscás, un 741 por ejemplo (tiene más de 50 años el modelito...). Lo conectás, hacés un bias para la entrada inversora y le fijás la ganancia con un par de resistencias.
Un condensador a la salida para desacoplarlo de la continua y podés tener hasta (más o menos) 9Vpp en la salida. Nada complicado 

Si no te suena conocido el circuito que te planteo, avisá.

Saludos


----------



## jubiloso (Sep 8, 2010)

Hola cacho, en un principio pensé en un integrado, pero por falta de espacio no lo pude hacer,  por eso decía de poner un transistor,  no obstante mándame (si quieres) el esquema de este previo  del C.I. y veré si puedo acomodarlo,  (será cuestión de recolocar todos los componentes),  no obstante, sigo pensando en el transistor,  GRACIAS  y  un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 9, 2010)

Pero (de nuevo) ¿de cuánta corriente estamos hablando? y ¿qué ganancia necesitás? (o lo que es más o menos lo mismo, qué tensión tenés ahora y cuánta necesitás tener después).


Saludos


----------



## jubiloso (Sep 9, 2010)

Amigo cacho, seguramente no me he explicado bien, me explicaré de otra forma:
Salida del previo (control de tonos)  entre 100  y  200mV  (aprox)

El transistor que quiero poner a la entrada de éste audiorritmico se alimenta con los 12V (los del audiorritmico)  y  a la salida de éste transistor la señal de BF (sonido) que lo amplifique DOS  ó  TRES  veces,  (si es mas es igual), si hay mucha amplificación lo regularé con un potenciometro

Como he dicho anteriormente prefiero el transistor (por tener poco espacio en la caja)  pero si es con el integrado que dices miraría de recolocar todos los componentes

En espera de tus noticias, desde España te envio mis mejores saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 9, 2010)

Es que seguimos dando vueltas sobre lo mismo...
Podés necesitar 50uA de corriente o 1A. Ese punto es el que más termina complicando las cosas.

Si el aparato es como los estandar, la corriente será poca y el operacional te va a dar buenos resultados. Y no te va a ocupar mucho más espacio que el que ocuparía un circuito transistorizado: Un condensador de entrada y uno de salida son comunes a ambos, resistencias de polarización, comunes a ambos esquemas, Rc y Re serán las del lazo de realimentación en el otro circuito y... casi que no hay nada más.
Lo único de tamaño diferente será el transistor contra el operacional.

Como sea, tu problema podría resolverse con un ampli como los que se usan con los electrets (pero con un poco menos de ganancia, claro). Acá tenés uno, pero hay muchos más.
Ojo, estoy asumiendo que la corriente que le vas a pedir será muy baja.


Saludos


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 9, 2010)

hola jubiloso; simule este circuito hace rato creo que te puede servir; el que puso cacho te podria servir pero creo que tienes que ajustar la ganancia. 
espero que te sirva.....

se me olvido poner el circuito jejeje........


----------



## jubiloso (Sep 11, 2010)

Parece ser que mi explicación no es del todo clara,  he visto los circuitos de cacho y de flacojuan y los dos parecen interesantes,  ¿pero como ajusto la ganancia?,  de todas formas vosotros sois los expertos y sabréis cual es el que me puede solucionar el tema.
Sea cual sea de los dos circuitos  por FAVOR, ya me diréis  cuanto tiene de ganancia y que tengo que hacer para saber como tengo que regular la ganancia, (digo esto para futuros montajes)   ya que de formulas no tengo ni idea,  adjunto dibujo de mi idea.
Doy las GRACIAS  a ambos por el interés mostrado,  saludos.


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 11, 2010)

que tal compa jubiloso; habia entendido amplificar 2 0 3 veces la señal.... pero lo modifique para que obtengas una ganancia variable ajustable por el potenciometro. como no te gusta eso de las formulas no te aburro con ello.... el circuito cuando simule a partir de 200mVpp obtube cerca de los 5Vpp. montalo en un proto lo pruebas y comentas los resultados.


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 11, 2010)

hola mi estimado flacojuan este circuito se ve muy bien, que necesito para que tenga, una impedancia muy muy alta en la entrada? lo quiero usar para una pequeña aplicación de audio. Puedo ponerle mayor voltaje de alimentación a este circuito?


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 11, 2010)

claro que si amigo blues light4u. si quieres me dices la tension de trabajo que quieres, y lo mas importante la aplicacion especifica que necesitas para ayudarte mejor, o mejor si lo deseas te describo usando formulas para que sepas como calcularlo. aunque yo no las uso mucho; me gusta mas simular directamente y estimando los valores voy acomodandolo... como vos querais.


----------



## jubiloso (Sep 11, 2010)

Gracias flacojuan, con esta solución ya tengo resuelto el tema, también quiero dar las gracias al amigo cacho, espero hacer las pruebas en breve, Desde España os envio mis mejores saludos.


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 11, 2010)

exelente compa flacojuan, lo quiero para hacer una pequeña entrada a un preamplificador de guitarra, pero quiero que funcione con +48 volts, es el phantom power de las consolas, este voltaje está limitado con unas resistencias internas de 6.8k, me interezan mucho las fórmulas, es como si me dieras una caña de pescar en lugar de darme un pescado, pero en lo que aprendo a pescar, dame mi pescadito con mucha ensalada de lechuga y mucho jitomate,(tomate en otros países), jeje, gracias mi amigo espero tu respuesta. Por cierto, me gustaria que estuviéramos en el orden de los mega ohms de entrada, es posible??.


----------



## luisgrillo (Sep 11, 2010)

@blues-light4u jejeje que tal compilla, para que quieres una entrada de tan alta impedancia?? Mohms para una guitarra?

Con un poco mas de 40Kohms tienes de sobra, pero puedes usar amplificadores operacionales como el TL072 que son exelentes para aplicaciones de audio, son de muy bajo ruido y lo mejor es que tiene entrada diferencial JFET, por lo que la impedancia de entrada es muy elevada.


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 11, 2010)

jaja es cierto, hice un pequeño experimento con el tl082 que tiene 10 megaohms de impedancia de entrada y funcionó muy bien, la cosa es que quiero probar con transistores, y estaba pensando que tal vez un sistema donde se combinen transistores comunes con fet pueda funcionar bien, o sólo transistores fet, o algo así, la verdad, he probado sistemas comerciales con impedancia de 50 a 100 kohms de entrada, y después de probar el de 10megaohms ya no me quedaron ganas de usar los otros, mira la idea es colocar ese minipreamp, para esas guitarritas de madera con pastilla pasiva en donde la pastilla se retroalimenta cada rato, y todo el mundo te la menta, jaja, pues con un preamp como este soluciono mi problema, la idea es que funcione con el phantom de la mixer para que no tenga que andar buscando su ""eliminador"" a la hora de la hora, bueno esa es la idea, gracias compa saludos a mazatlan, acabo de recordar el pescadito, tu sabes de que hablo hermano, con bastante salsa valentina o botanera, mmm, por cierto espero que mi cuate flacojuan me escriba las fórmulas. saludos


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 11, 2010)

hola blues..... mira dejame revisar las normas de alimentacion fantasma; y modifico el circuito para tu necesidades y con el tratamiento matamatico necesario.... y si se puede usar operacionales como dice luis grillo, creo que seria hasta lo mejor, mañana te resuelvo a ver....
saludos...


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 11, 2010)

exelente, bienvenido, todo, no conozco como hacer los cálculos en para opamps ni para transistores, pero, las dos cosas me vendrian muy bien jaja, gracias saludos.


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 12, 2010)

despues de tanto y tanto...... 

logre realizar un circuito que acopla directamente cualquier dispositivo electroestatico; como blues light lo queria con alta impedancia de entrada y queria experimentar con transistores, no hubo mas alternativa que usar un fet para lograr esa impedancia mas facil; la misma lo puedes hacer variando R4 que en este caso es de 1M; somo saben todos los fet´s no poseen una gran ganacia, por lo que tuve que acoplarlo al circuito que habia mostrado antes. haciendoles los cambios respectivos para la nueva tension de trabajo. 

el circuito lo simule en proteus; y con una señal senoidal de 20mVpp obtuve un poco mas de 5Vpp por lo que la ganancia de señal seria alrededor de 250. 

de todas maneras les dejo el diagrama y los archivos de simulacion en proteus para que opinen y logicamente a montarlo en protoboard, para terminar de depurarlo.. voy a ver si lo puedo montar; aunque estoy ocupado en la universidad. 

otra cosa, yo habia prometido pasar los pasos teoricos y matematicos del mismo pero se me hizo imposible abrir los libros, pero como dije anteriormente desde que uso simuladores practicamente no las uso, por lo que hay que esperar.

ahhhh tambien, revisen el fet seleccione uno que creo que se queda corto, lo hice solo para simulacion. por lo que es preferible que busquen uno que sea igual o superen la tension de 48V, guiense por la Vgs. 

espero las opiniones, saludos......


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 13, 2010)

gracias por el circuito, estoy a un paso de armarlo, estoy buscando j-fets que sean de 50v o mayores, y no encuentro ninguno, encontré unas opciones en una página espero que te sirvan de algo en el futuro, página de J-FETs  y sus datasheets, http://www.electronics-lab.com/downloads/datasheets/fet.html
la pregunta es, podemos usar un MOSFET?, la hoja de datos del 2N7000 dice que soporta 60 volts, como yo no se bien de estas ondas te pregunto, tal vez el mosfet no sea ni compatible con este circuito, por cierto que aquí entre mis curiosidades tengo un irf640, tu crees que funcione para este circuito? es mosfet, su datasheet dice que soporta 200VOLTS!!!!, pero explícame porfa.

gracias compa. espero tu respuesta
pd. espero no molestarte ni incomodarte, son demaciadas preguntas en poco tiempo, gracias de cualquier forma.


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 13, 2010)

hola que tal; oye lamentandolo mucho no se puede usar el mosfet que mencionas sin modificar algo el circuito; ya que el irf640 es un mosfet de enriquecimiento, tambien llamado de acumulacion o incremental, en fin el jfet con 0V en su puerta entra en maxima conduccion y el mosfet que dices con 0V se corta; por lo tanto su funcionamiento es diferente.... otra cosa es que un mosfet de esa potencia es una perdida... por que lo puedes usar perfectamente en otro proyecto.

pero estube viendo algo que no me di cuenta, la tension Vds del jfet en el circuito lo medi y es de solo 12V . por lo que cualquier jfet de 25V 0 mas debe funcionar sin problemas
asi que no te detengas en armarlo y comentar los resultados.

claro yo prometo armarlo, pero voy a tener que esperar fin de semana por que ya comenze en la universidad y no creo que tenga tiempo. saludos blues ligh.............

ahhh..... muy buena la pagina graciass........


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 13, 2010)

muy bien

entonces lo voy a armar y te digo que pasó, mañana trataré de conseguir los componentes, tengo mucha curiosidad, 

saludos, bye


----------



## jubiloso (Sep 14, 2010)

Hola flacojuan, muy bueno el circuito que me mandaste (post 11), según me dices la ganancia se regula con el potenciometro (en el emisor), y ahora te pregunto:
Con el potenciometro al maximo valor ¿cuantas veces gana?
Con el potenciometro al minimo valor ¿cuanto veces gana?
Y otro dato, el condensador en paralelo con la resistencia de 470 ohm que hace  ó  para que sirve,  GRACIAS por todo,  un saludo.


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 14, 2010)

hola que tal jubiloso, oye en la simulacion la ganacia maxima que obtuve sin distorsion es de 23 y la minima de 7 eso da con una señal de 150mVpp, una salida de 1Vpp hasta 3.7Vpp.

ahora ese capacitor es una masa para señal, eso se usa para que la señal alterna que se inyecta en la base se presente solamente en la juntura base-emisor, claro en el circuito se agrego un potenciometro, que sucede con eso......?, cuando el potenciomero esta en en 0 ohmios hacia el emisor existe una gran ganancia de señal, (es como si no estuviera el potenciometro), pero cuando vas aumentando al valor del potenciometro hacia el resistor de 470 en paralelo con el electrolitico, en el potenciometro va a existir una tension alterna, que hace reducir la ganancia y ademas trabaja como una realimentacion negativa que le da estabilidad al circuito, (eso es lo mas importante), frente a las variaciones en la terminal de base.   

una cosa en la alimentacion colocale capacitores de desacoplo puede ser 1nF, para evitar ruido por la fuente de alimentacion. 

espero haberte ayudado.... cualquier cosa para mejorarlo me avisas.... saludos......


----------



## jubiloso (Sep 15, 2010)

GRACIAS flacojuan,  con todos estos datos (junto con el esquema) ya tengo solucionado el tema,  también me servirá para futuros montajes,  gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Pablo M P (Jul 19, 2012)

:Hola!
- Necesito opinión sobre este esquema de un previo de micrófono, está extraido de un amplificador de megafonía de la marca Paso.it, como estos transistores ya no se consiguen (eso he leído  ) lo voy a remplazar por un 2N2222, el circuito trabaja con un voltaje de 10.5 voltios,  y para poderlo acoplar mejor he pensado en alimentarlo con 12 voltios, pensaba armar 4 previos juntos.

-ahora las preguntas ¿se puede sustituir el BC549 por el 2N2222?, ¿Qué pasa si en vez de 10.2v le aplico una tensión de 12v? ¿puedo conectar los 4 previos juntos es decir el terminal de salida de cada previo juntarlo en un solo cable y conectarlo a la linea de entrada del modulo de amplificación?
Adjunto la foto del previo (y si consigo subir el pdf con los circuitos gnerales mejor  )
 Un saludo Pablo Martín


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 19, 2012)

Pablo M P dijo:


> :Hola!
> - Necesito opinión sobre este esquema de un previo de micrófono, está extraido de un amplificador de megafonía de la marca Paso.it, como estos transistores ya no se consiguen (eso he leído  )


No creo, el BC549 lo fabrican varias empresas.


> ... lo voy a remplazar por un 2N2222,


Mala idea, el BC549 es un transistor de bajo ruido y alta ganancia el 2N2222 es un transistor de uso general.


> ...¿Qué pasa si en vez de 10.2v le aplico una tensión de 12v?


Nada


> ....¿puedo conectar los 4 previos juntos es decir el terminal de salida de cada previo juntarlo en un solo cable y conectarlo a la linea de entrada del modulo de amplificación?...


Otra mala idea, para unir las señales del los previos necesitas una etapa de mezcla.

Mira aquí de conseguir los BC549 o BC550

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## Pablo M P (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola! 
Fogonazo muchas gracias! el caso es que los previos tienen como un bus (conector 'a' en el circuito donde se conectan los 3 previos restantes y la salida auxiliar, ¿que mezclador me recomiendas?.
Lo del integrado lo miraré en la tienda de electrónica de mi barrio (cuesta encontrar algunas cosas como pics o potenciometros estéreos) si no lo encuentro lo miraré en conectrol o diotronic.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 19, 2012)

Mira este tema, posee 2 entradas de micrófono y 2 de línea:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-mezclador-mixer-4-entradas-10234/


----------



## Pablo M P (Jul 19, 2012)

hola, lo he estado viendo antes, los transistores los he localizado, he pensado en utilizar ese mezclador nada mas que eliminando los previos de microfono y añadiendo 4 entradas de linea más , entoces serian de 6 entradas de línea nada mas que solo voy a usar un canal ya que es mono el amplificador.  ¿sería buena idea?
Un saludo

PD el pdf esta en el mensaje anterior el circuito esta enn la página 6 en la parte de arriba abajo esta la parte de potencia


----------



## albatros1 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hay algo mas Emis en el out no puedo colocar la salida de micro en el +.


----------



## pavive (Jun 30, 2020)

Tengo un previo de micrófono antiguo del que subo esquemilla. He pensado en darle un poco mas de ganancia, ya que se me queda un pelin corto. Manejo la posibilidad de usar un *darlington* BC517, que tengo una bolsa de 30 unidades y me solucionaría el problema por su excelente ganacia, (es tambien NPN), pero no lo puedo sustituir a pelo, ya que no funcionaría. Necesitaría saber los cambios en el circuito del BC107, para que pueda colocarlo sin problemas. Muchas gracias.


Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2020)

La ganancia de ese preamplificador no depende de la ganancia del transistor.


----------



## pavive (Jul 1, 2020)

No se aun a que amplificador lo voy a conectar, pero si se que se me va a quedar corto. Gracias,


----------



## palomo (Jul 3, 2020)

No quiero molestar, pero cualquier micrófono conectado a un amplificador va a quedar corto sin conectarle un previo antes, a menos que el amplificador ya cuente con uno, solo que son raros estos amplificadores a menos que sea uno especial para perifoneo.


----------



## pavive (Jul 6, 2020)

Ya he conseguido echarlo a andar, me ha costado mucho trabajo polarizar el darlington, pero a fuerza de usar potenciometros lo he dejado perfecto. Es tan sencillo ahora que lo se, que me da risa. Son 3 componentes con los que hay que jugar. Si alguno está interesado mando esquema final. Estando en funcionamiento, efectivamente se nota una sensibilidad digna de mención, esta se regula con un potenciometro que he colocado en la base del transistor, un lujo una vez funcionando, ya que un solo transistor hace el trabajo de dos, pero sincronizados a la perfección. Una vez así, me apunto a usar este BC517 en un futuro. Gracias a todos, estoy a vuestra disposición.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2020)

pavive dijo:


> Si alguno está interesado mando esquema final



 Si , súbelo !


----------



## pavive (Jul 8, 2020)

Aviso para todos: Los transistores BC57 que vienen de China, (mi caso por el precio), llevan invertidas 2 patillas, el colector y el emisor, quedando siempre en el centro la base. Me ha costado varios transistores quemados o malogrados por rotura de patas, pero al medirlos meticulosamente, me he dado cuenta del fallo, saber esto os ahorrara mucho tiempo y disgustos.  Un saludo a todos.
Quise decir BC517

P1  de 5K ajusta la ganancia


----------

